# Border Patrol Agent Mark Van Doren



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Border Patrol Agent Mark Van Doren



*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Sunday, May 23, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, May 23, 2010
*Incident Location:* Texas
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Border Patrol Agent Mark Van Doren was killed when his patrol car collided with a steer and a tree on Farm-to-Market Road 755, in Brooks County, Texas.

He and another agent were on patrol when the crash occurred. His partner was critically injured in the crash.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Agent Van Doren


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

thank you for your service

R.I.P.


----------

